# Natural Rubber



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Guayule...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/natural-rubber-bounces-back-for-farmers-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting.....


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I read about this years ago but lost any information. It is interesting to explore alternative crops to off set market swings with hay and beef.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like I need to plant condom trees... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be a funny marketing campaign.....


----------

